# Installation won't boot after install (FreeBSD 11)



## FooChoo (Nov 22, 2016)

Hello,

I try to make full install of FreeBSD 11 in laptop using usb install, made using amd64 img file and Win32DiskImager.

I make full disk encryption, install process all smooth, then when reboot there is no success.

I look at drive with GParted and see partitions in place.

Please how do I start OS? What stops boot process?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2016)

Post any and all error messages you're seeing. There are a million and one ways the boot process can fail.


----------



## FooChoo (Nov 25, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Post any and all error messages you're seeing. There are a million and one ways the boot process can fail.


 

I see no error message.

Simple, I install using ZFS configuration for full disk encryption, and all work normal, I see success ZFS drive when look at GParted.

But no boot of FreeBSD...! No boot option appear in boot menu in BIOS.

How to solve problem please? I try already 10-15 times make install with all variation. GPT (bios), GPT (uefi), GPT (bios + uefi), MRB... etc.

I use amd64 ordinary laptop machine, no special hardware.

Why no boot, I no understand?


----------



## FooChoo (Nov 26, 2016)

I solve problem myself... 

After many multiple install attempt, he finally work!

I use GParted live usb to format and create BSD partition table on disk, and format to "unallocated".

Then install FreeBSD 11 from usb and select MBR (bios) in ZFS install configuration. No encrypt mirror swap.

Work normal now! Many attempt later.


----------

